
Cedars-Sinai puts Amazon Alexa in patient rooms as part of a pilot program - jaredwiener
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/25/cedars-sinai-puts-amazon-alexa-in-patient-rooms-as-part-of-a-pilot-program/
======
sarcasmatwork
Spying devices in our hospitals and medical centers is exactly what we need...
Woohooo!!!

 _wtf_

